# First Cycle, using epi-strong/epistane, need critic of Pre cycle, on cycle, and PCT



## venomexous (Sep 10, 2011)

Hello, I plan on running my first DS cycle, and I just wanted to make sure I have everything correct before I began.

*Pre cycle:*

Anabolic innovations cycle support
Universal Animal flex
Himalaya LiverCare(last week of pre cycle)

*During Cycle:*

Epi-Strong 30/30/30/30
 Anabolic innovations cycle support
Universal Animal flex
Himalaya LiverCare
Multivitamin
Animal Omega
Taurine

*PCT:*

Nolvadex(liquid form(Tamoxifen Citrate)) 20/20/10/10 (First week will be 40/40/40/20/20/20/20)

Bioforge V3(natty test booster)
Lean xtreme(cortisol control)
Anabolic innovations cycle support
Universal Animal flex
Himalaya LiverCare
Multivitamin
Animal Omega
Creatine

*Questions*



When should i take nolvadex? Before bed? should i take the full days dose at once or should it be spaced out?

Am I missing anything on these? is there too much? too little?

Should I follow PCT up with anything?

My natty test booster can be run for up to 12 weeks, so should i continue to use it after PCT?

I hear Beta-alanine can help during the cycle with something, but what is it? And would you reccomend it?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Jt123 (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah everything looks good to me. I take my nolva at night but I'm sure it doesn't really matter. Pct could be followed up by an AI but thats optional. I would just run the natty test booster 4-8 weeks max, no need to take 12 weeks of it.
Enjoy the cycle and train hard!


----------



## venomexous (Sep 11, 2011)

Jt123 said:


> Yeah everything looks good to me. I take my nolva at night but I'm sure it doesn't really matter. Pct could be followed up by an AI but thats optional. I would just run the natty test booster 4-8 weeks max, no need to take 12 weeks of it.
> Enjoy the cycle and train hard!



thanks, yeah i'm going to put everything I've got into this. May even run a log


----------



## Jt123 (Sep 11, 2011)

I ran epi before and really liked it, what are your goals for the cycle?


----------



## venomexous (Sep 11, 2011)

Jt123 said:


> I ran epi before and really liked it, what are your goals for the cycle?



My main goal is to lean out a bit, perferably chest fat if possible. But I also want to make a few gains is muscle mass in a few areas. I've been able to do this naturally, so as long as I stick to a good diet and training regime, it should be possible right? 

But also, I'm not sure if my epi is real or not. I've always imagined them being liquid caps, but they aren't, they're blue and smell sweet, here's a pic(pic distorted the color a little):







And i got it from Epi-Strong (epistane)


----------



## Jt123 (Sep 11, 2011)

Looks real..I used estane  by CEL and they were plain little white caps with powder in them. And yeah Epi will assist in fat loss and lean muscle gains as long as diet and training is spot on


----------

